# Changer la résolution en ligne de commande



## SuperCed (1 Septembre 2006)

Je cherche une commande terminal qui change la résolution d'affichage de l'écran.
Ca existe?

Merci!


----------



## tatouille (1 Septembre 2006)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche une commande terminal qui change la r&#233;solution d'affichage de l'&#233;cran.
> Ca existe?
> 
> Merci!


sur OSX ?
defaults read /Library/Preferences/com.apple.windowserver

/System/Library/PreferencePanes/Displays.prefPane/Contents/MacOS/Displays
/Library/Preferences/com.apple.windowserver/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MonitorPanel.framework/Versions/A/MonitorPanel


peut etre possible en fesant un simple reverse de faire un petit bin
mais je ne sais pas il existe peut etre une commande planqu&#233;e quelque part 
ca arrive j'en d&#233;couvre parfois 


si c'est pour le display de X11 window ?
http://www.cs.wisc.edu/csl/old-doc/faq/X/index.html


----------



## SuperCed (1 Septembre 2006)

C'est pour OS X.

Ok, je peux &#233;diter les plist et ajouter des r&#233;solutions?
Si je peux faire &#231;a, ce serait vraiment super!

En fait, si je peux &#233;diter le premier fichier &#224; la main pour ajouter des r&#233;solutions, c'est bon.

En fait, mon probl&#232;me, c'est que le prefpane Apple pour g&#233;rer les r&#233;solution ne m'affiche pas tout.

Donc je voulais le changer &#224; la mano en &#233;diter les fichiers de conf du terminal. un peu comme dans xorg.

Sinon, existe-il un &#233;quivalent de switchRes, mais gratuit?

Merci!


----------



## tatouille (1 Septembre 2006)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour OS X.
> 
> Ok, je peux éditer les plist et ajouter des résolutions?
> Si je peux faire ça, ce serait vraiment super!
> ...



http://developer.apple.com/samplecode/ModeWhacker/


----------



## SuperCed (1 Septembre 2006)

Merci, ça devrait le faire ça!


----------



## matadordeparis (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, pourriez-vous m'aider..... En effet, je suis d'origine espagnole et je viens d'acquérir un powerbook. Aussi, j'aimerais pouvoir en changer la langue d'OS X....Où sont les commandes? Merci d'avance....


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2006)

matadordeparis a dit:


> Bonsoir, pourriez-vous m'aider..... En effet, je suis d'origine espagnole et je viens d'acquérir un powerbook. Aussi, j'aimerais pouvoir en changer la langue d'OS X....Où sont les commandes? Merci d'avance....



si tu as installé l'espagnole

/Applications/System Preferences -> panel international -> language

ps:  ce n'est pas le forum pour ça


-> Finder Menu Help


----------

